

Code Read: The Eight Queens Problem in CoffeeScript - jashkenas
http://shpaml.webfactional.com/misc/EightQueens/docs/eight_queens.html

======
jashkenas
Link to the page where you can watch it run:
[http://shpaml.webfactional.com/misc/EightQueens/eight_queens...](http://shpaml.webfactional.com/misc/EightQueens/eight_queens.html)

